# When are you at your most witty?



## sinistralpal (Apr 30, 2010)

Although I always consider myself fucking hilarious, sometimes I might being a tad more dry than normal. I have noticed that my mood, time of day, and even place (medium) plays an important role in "the witty factor"...not to mention the people I am with. 

I think I am probably at my wittiest late at night (after a good meal) when I am with other NT's or at least people who are not bothered to take things too seriously, and are willing to fire come-backs at me. The topic isn't important (so long as it's not something ghey like WoW or another MMORPG...*shudder*). I think I am at my witty prime when I am in a relaxed and goofy (possibly horny) mood. 

So, tell me, when are YOU at your most witty, or does your situation not matter as much to your wittiness?


----------



## NiDBiLD (Apr 1, 2010)

When I am fully comfortable in my environment, and in good company. Also, I am a bit wittier in the company of females.


----------



## Slkmcphee (Oct 19, 2009)

NiDBiLD said:


> When I am fully comfortable in my environment, and in good company. Also, I am a bit wittier in the company of females.


Ditto, except I am wittier around my opposite gender. I feel like I am walking on eggshells around many other females. They want to talk about scrap-booking.


----------



## bionic (Mar 29, 2010)

I'm always witty but I do notice its mostly when I'm in a quarrel or talking to a boy.


----------



## Jinxies (May 5, 2010)

Slkmcphee said:


> Ditto, except I am wittier around my opposite gender. I feel like I am walking on eggshells around many other females. They want to talk about scrap-booking.


 
LOL, no kidding. I can't do scrap-booking. Just poke me in the eye repeatedly or something. 

I tend to be at my most witty when I'm full of energy and having fun. My clever wit goes out the window while I'm at work because I'm in "game on!" mode. 

If I'm sitting down drinking some beers and playing rock band with my friends, I usually have them cracking up none stop. 

Of course, the more beers I drink the more witty I think I become


----------



## InvisibleJim (Jun 30, 2009)

I'm witty at least once a day for a single sentence. (this wasn't that sentence)


----------



## sinistralpal (Apr 30, 2010)

InvisibleJim said:


> I'm witty at least once a day for a single sentence. (this wasn't that sentence)


Have I told you lately how much I love you?


----------



## Siggy (May 25, 2009)

Slkmcphee said:


> Ditto, except I am wittier around my opposite gender. I feel like I am walking on eggshells around many other females. They want to talk about scrap-booking.


 
Scrapbooking???? Oh the horror!


It doesnt matter what the environment is, its what is being said. Or when people are being too serious and a one liner is needed to break up the tension.


----------



## AkiKaza (Jun 1, 2010)

I'm at my wittiest when I'm relaxed, so usually when I'm with friends or family and everyone's having fun. I do better around guys than girls, so when my guy friends are around that's probably my peak


----------



## OneiricEntropy (Apr 22, 2010)

I am pretty damn witty when I'm smitten, relaxed, and slightly turned on. Not too turned on, then I cant focus on words.


----------



## 7wonders (Apr 8, 2010)

Hmmm, maybe when I'm excited about something? Not in writing though, never in writing, I'm so dry that no one can tell if I am joking or serious.


----------



## Radiant Flux (May 7, 2010)

I am wittiest when I'm with a group of good friends but not in a crowd.


----------



## Drewbie (Apr 28, 2010)

I am wittiest when it is least convenient or appropriate to be so... and first thing in the morning though depending on who you are they're the same thing.


----------



## OmarFW (Apr 8, 2010)

I am witty whenever the hell I want to be witty.


...I just don't usually want to be witty.

:mellow:



sinistralpal said:


> Although I always consider myself fucking hilarious


i lol'ed


----------



## Alima (Mar 28, 2010)

Probably after I've had a few too many caffeinated drinks, and I begin to just blurt out whatever is on my mind.


----------



## JoniF (Jan 7, 2010)

I seem to be wittiest around the opposite sex. Also, I believe my level of witticism is directly proportional to the level of intelligence of whomever I'm around.


----------



## LostInMyOwnMind (May 5, 2010)

When I'm relaxed and in the company of people who won't take my wit personally. I'm afraid some of the funniest lines I've ever spoken were at the expense of someone else and because of something stupid they've said or done. I crack myself up at times, although I try my best to keep a straight face. The delivery is much better that way.


----------



## nallyha (Apr 23, 2010)

When I'm happy or when i don't feel inferior to the other person/s.

When I'm in my creative or inspired mood.


----------



## Lady Fox (May 28, 2010)

With friends who I'm sure can get my sense of humor is when I'm at my wittiest. 
I also tend to become witty but in a pointless way when I'm bored or restless and I need something to spark up things. In that state I like getting around someone to show off my skills or something like that.


----------



## calysco (Jan 23, 2010)

your thread title...I CANT STOP LAUGHING HAHAHAHHHAAAHAHA


----------



## tooboku (Jun 9, 2010)

I exercise the most wit when the blood leave my brain for my other brain. That is to say, when I stop thinking and just go with my intuition.


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

Half way through a bottle of gin.


----------



## HannibalLecter (Apr 18, 2010)

When I haven't a splitting headache (which happens way too often).


----------



## L'Empereur (Jun 7, 2010)

Almost all the time TBH.


----------



## bendomolena (Dec 30, 2009)

I can't think straight when I'm tired, so definitely not in the morning. Most of the time I'm witty. However, I'm only witty around people I know or around good friends because I don't usually talk to people I'm not interested in/don't know very well.


----------



## touched (Nov 18, 2009)

I'm wittiest when I'm (half)flirting. Can be either around guys or girls, but mostly guys.


----------



## mayhamfx (Jun 17, 2010)

When dealing with humorless people and other people are watching.


----------



## OctoberSkye (Jun 3, 2010)

10 minutes too late.


----------



## SlowPoke68 (Apr 26, 2010)

When I'm verbally cutting someone I consider to be a douchebag to pieces in front of others, unfortunately.


----------



## jinkies (Jun 19, 2010)

I seem to be in a bad mood whenever I'm at my most wittiest/funniest. Also, I can't think if I want to actually be witty or funny. If I do, I'll just end up looking so try-hard.


----------



## Proteus (Mar 5, 2010)

When I am in the company of idiots/douchebags whom I can get ample zingers off of without them realizing it.

When I am in the company of someone who gets my sense of humor and can enjoy being witty back with.

When I am in the company of a bad mood and alcohol.


----------



## userslon (Jan 29, 2013)

nallyha said:


> When I'm happy or when i don't feel inferior to the other person/s.
> 
> When I'm in my creative or inspired mood.


Whoo-hoo, you described it. When I am in the presence of those who understand my witt, I am on the fire. 
I also find that my ENTP friend and I are on the wittiest of terms. I swear, if he dies, then all humor will die with him. Though, im sure he can be replaced by one of you good entp fellows. 

Also, I don't see any corrolation between being witty and turned on horny...


----------



## Fern (Sep 2, 2012)

It seems to ebb and flow with the changing phases of the moon...

When I feel happy, everything seems funny.
When I'm depressed (which is quite a lot) everything _*needs *_to be funny. I make it be funny. And I try to make others see it that way, too. I've found more people have depression than you'd believe...


----------



## legallyblonde502 (May 14, 2011)

When I'm flirting with an NT...


----------



## Devin87 (May 15, 2011)

I feel like I'm at my most witty when I'm around someone (usually older) who gives me a run for my money. I had this one professor in college who was just as good with wit as I was and when the two of us got together it was just zinger after zinger after zinger. Sometimes before I went to dinner at his house or something I would be nervous I wouldn't have it that night and wouldn't be witty enough to keep up my reputation, but the second we got going, the flood gates just opened for both of us. It was exhilarating.

It is fun sometimes to be with people who don't understand the wit and get off zingers without them realizing, but at some point it has to be appreciated to be worth it. If I'm really the only one who understands what's funny, I feel lonely and like I can't connect with people.


----------



## userslon (Jan 29, 2013)

Devin87 said:


> I feel like I'm at my most witty when I'm around someone (usually older) who gives me a run for my money. I had this one professor in college who was just as good with wit as I was and when the two of us got together it was just zinger after zinger after zinger. Sometimes before I went to dinner at his house or something I would be nervous I wouldn't have it that night and wouldn't be witty enough to keep up my reputation, but the second we got going, the flood gates just opened for both of us. It was exhilarating.
> 
> It is fun sometimes to be with people who don't understand the wit and get off zingers without them realizing, *but at some point it has to be appreciated to be worth it*. If I'm really the only one who understands what's funny, I feel lonely and like I can't connect with people.


The bold part is a big component. if someone doesnt get it, my spontaneous material, it kills the fun. But I find it fun to be witty to myself even, when im doing me time. Like shopping at wallmart. haha, just walk around smiling at myself or something. And im hella witty when its time or such.


----------



## the3rdpower (Jun 23, 2010)

Most witty? When I am sipping on a Kettle One martini with an assortment of olives at the local lounge. When I am analyzing the ironic nature of life... sometimes that comes out of another's pointed perspective or judging. I like to tickle their fickle usually when they get on a soapbox. I am witty often and I enjoy banter with the opposite sex. It's like a lively game of joust where the winner gets to ride the horse back to the stable.


----------



## StarDust_Kraut (Feb 5, 2013)

Definitely when I am drunk. All boundaries are gone and I can just go with the flow. 

Also, when I am with good friends! But mostly the two things are kinda related I have to say.


----------



## sadie101 (Mar 25, 2013)

When I'm with friends/people I know. Normally when i'm with other people, chatting.


----------



## I am me (Mar 4, 2013)

i think when i'm hyper. otherwise i'm quite serious


----------



## saltana (Jan 18, 2013)

I'm wittier around introverts, maybe because I naturally dominate conversation more with them.


----------



## Shazzette (May 26, 2012)

sinistralpal said:


> So, tell me, when are YOU at your most witty, or does your situation not matter as much to your wittiness?


When I don't try to be. Strange but true.


----------



## Forever Jung (Sep 27, 2011)

Not when I'd like to be...
Apparently, when I'm angry - I'm witty. Unfortunately this means I can't get anyone to take my bad mood seriously.
Which just makes me angrier, it's a vicious cycle


----------



## ThatOneWeirdGuy (Nov 22, 2012)

When I'm very irritated with my environment and/or the people around me.


----------



## heyimawkward (Jul 6, 2012)

I'm wittiest around close friends or when I'm doing something interesting, like taking part in a discussion in a class I enjoy.


----------



## sjack (Mar 18, 2013)

I don't know. I prefer _being _witty, rather than analyzing and thinking about how witty I am at times :dry:


----------



## chimeric (Oct 15, 2011)

Definitely when I'm around other NPs.


----------



## Marisa (Apr 26, 2012)

If you ask me, I'm _always _a riot.

I'm probably not as funny as I think I am, though.


----------



## Pirate (Jan 2, 2013)

Teatowel Wrangler said:


> Not when I'd like to be...
> Apparently, when I'm angry - I'm witty. Unfortunately this means I can't get anyone to take my bad mood seriously.
> Which just makes me angrier, it's a vicious cycle


That.


----------



## downsowf (Sep 12, 2011)

on the toilet


----------



## sisnerozt (Mar 11, 2013)

with a few drinks in me of course﻿...and no im not an alcoholic...just love to have some good company and conversation and food


----------



## NewHorizon (May 6, 2013)

For me it's usually when I come off of a really good relaxed, recoup day to myself. I am refreshed, energized and in a great mood. My witty proddings are my way of having some innocent fun with my friends. It took a bit for them to get used to it, but we can go back and forth all day long and it's great stress relief at work.


----------



## Quietude (Dec 1, 2012)

When I am getting enough rest and my mind is clear enough, I generally am more hyperactive, and so I can come across witty I suppose (probably mostly when I am in the mood to tease someone). Although mostly only around family, and every now and then around other people. Sometimes I intend to be witty, and sometimes I don't. I usually know when it was successful or not though by how someone responds to me. If I start teasing someone over the internet and they do the same back, I do have a fun time with that since I can think things over more before I respond than if I had been in person. I am sure much of the time in person I just make a complete fool of myself when I try and so I avoid ever doing it around people I don't know well (since I do not know how they would respond or I am not as relaxed around them). I think the best times are when it comes on a moments notice or when I didn't intend it to be witty. 

Also, I would like to say, I don't really do this because I want attention, I just like trying because I enjoy seeing how people respond or making them laugh, it can really lighten up the atmosphere at times. I also try to do it when I am debating or having a deeper discussion with someone since it helps keeps the conversation flowing a bit easier it seems (again, I'm not always sure I come across witty or not, maybe I just make myself a fool and that's what amuses people, ah well).


----------



## Chaerephon (Apr 28, 2013)

I would say almost all the time. My brain doesn't shut up. You ever get one of those brains? I hate em.


----------



## See Above (Oct 4, 2011)

I usually use my wit as bridge/deflector for a reboot of a particular moment. You know, for the times when I don't like the kind of attention/groupthink going on involving me, so, boom, make'em laugh and then change the subject. 

For example, I can't scrapbook either, but, I can make everyone in the crowd laugh at the thought of me _trying_ to scrapbook and then change the subject.


----------



## Devrim (Jan 26, 2013)

I'm normally at my wittiest when I am more "Hyper Active" 

But I tend to be a general witty person,
When I'm tired I also become VERY sarcastic(Which to me is also witty with crude remarks xD)


----------



## Hoff (Apr 29, 2013)

when I'm drinking rum & Dr Pepper and commenting on youtube.


----------



## Wellsy (Oct 24, 2011)

Naked in the shower.


----------



## wolfymobob (May 20, 2013)

When I'm drunk and that little filter between my brain and mouth shuts down.


----------



## MikeEatsASalad (Feb 15, 2013)

Right after I get off work before a weekend off and right after a cup of black coffee do I feel the wittiest and energized.


----------



## like hella days (May 15, 2013)

Around 11:30 each day


----------



## intjonn (Apr 20, 2013)

like hella days said:


> Around 11:30 each day


M n a hella daze: Now win U rite arownd 11:30........ kud U B more spasifik? do u meen AM ur Pm for instnse and then also am not kwite sure jez which time zone ur n; so there again perhapes u've put this on universal PerC Mall time for all wurld reederz to b able to B on same time az U ur perhaps am also assumin' abi 2 much in dis regard?
*<<<<<=========take it frum a koon*
Buh f u r on grenwiq meen time; whi iz in fak da PerC Mall time; den I and oddurz arownd wurl kan relat to 11:30 but F U R refurin' 2 a local time I wud den need 2 no whiq time zone uv 11:30 and weddur er not U wud still B on AM or PM. thanx 4 ur promt atenqun.:happy::wink:


----------



## Nebublahs (May 30, 2013)

I'm my wittiest when I've had enough time to fully recharge from people, and I've had a healthy dose alcohol or caffeine. But I'm still pretty good company regardless


----------



## Johnston (Dec 16, 2012)

When I'm hanging out with my ENFP, ISTJ and ESTP friends, at some point it ceases to be just a friendly meeting. Then it simply becomes a cabaret.


----------



## Kabosu (Mar 31, 2012)

When I am not on some typology site and can actually muster some ideas.


----------



## kissy2490 (Jun 8, 2013)

When I have sensed that no one can challenge me for a verbal duel.


----------



## Maximus Deus (Jun 8, 2013)

I tend to be the most sarcastic and witty when I'm tired.


----------



## Saira (Feb 2, 2012)

When I'm angry! The adrenaline makes me feel alive. That's when I'm mentally and physically at my best, I become very self-confident, impatient and annoyed by stupidity. My humor becomes more dry and more biting than usual.


----------



## Castironpan (Jun 17, 2013)

I'm at my wittiest when I am teaching, or in an important meeting. Precisely when I shouldn't be. 

Other than those two, Scotch. Scotch makes me quite the witty asshole.


----------



## Norsecat (Apr 11, 2012)

When I'm asleep or otherwise have my foot out of my mouth.


----------



## dude123456 (May 30, 2013)

I've noticed after orgasm, I can focus much better on things that I decide to do. It clears the "fog" off my lense of reality which gives me a completely new perspective. My subconscious is relieved of instinctive sexual urge motivations, allowing room for logical processes. I become "wittier". 

This make sense because the male mind constantly and automatically looks for signs of a fit sexual partner subconsiously. But once you satisfy the urge, calculations are put to rest momentarily. The subconsious effort your brain automatically puts into those calculations can be harnessed and used for consious thinking.

Nothing sexually appealing whether it's a mental image or physical stimuli destracts me anymore, I'm neutral to it.

This is not why I do it, just a noticed side effect.


----------



## Santanico Pandemonium (Jan 26, 2013)

Saira said:


> When I'm angry! The adrenaline makes me feel alive. That's when I'm mentally and physically at my best, I become very self-confident, impatient and annoyed by stupidity. My humor becomes more dry and more biting than usual.


Exactly! Same!


----------



## Santanico Pandemonium (Jan 26, 2013)

Also when bantering with my ENFP bestie.


----------



## An Imaginary Cat (Jun 28, 2013)

I kind of crack myself up all the time, but no one else seems to ever find me funny so... I don't actually know how to answer this


----------



## aphinion (Apr 30, 2013)

I'm most witty when I'm around annoying people, or when I'm angry.


----------



## JackInTheBox (Apr 12, 2011)

Today my ESFJ sister said that I had had to much to drink, because I was being "philosophical". All I did was give a little wave to my cousin as he was going to his car, while we were leaving. All I said was "the man with the master plan" in a jokey way towards my other cousins who were walking us to our car.

I can recall another instance when I was at a table with a few friends, one an ESFJ, and she said I was being philosophical, and all I said was "everyone likes sunny days" or something like that.

I utterly fail to comprehend how they reached that conclusion. I should start quoting Descartes and the like.


----------

